# Bible Verses about horses



## katieandduke

i am looking for bible verses pertaining to horses... does anybody know of any verses for me?? thank you for the help!


----------



## Spyder

And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him. And power was given unto them over the fourth part of the earth, to kill with sword, and with hunger, and with death, and with the beasts of the earth.

Revelation 6:8

And thus I saw the horses in the vision, and them that sat on them, having breastplates of fire, and of jacinth, and brimstone: and the heads of the horses were as the heads of lions; and out of their mouths issued fire and smoke and brimstone.

Revelation 9:17


----------



## hotreddun

I don't think there are a lot of horse verses in the Bible...the *** took all the credit.:lol::lol:

There are tons of very beautiful horse verses in the Koran I believe.

"When God created the horse, he said to the magnificent creature: I have made thee as no other. All the treasures of the earth shall lie between thy eyes. Thou shalt cast thy enemies between thy hooves, but thou shalt carry my friends upon they back. Thy saddle shall be the seat of prayers to me. And though fly without any wings, and conquer without any sword." - Koran


----------



## Kentucky

It is alittle long Job 39 19 -25, 
Do you give the horse his might?
Do you clothe his neck with a mare?
Do you make him leap lie a locust?
His majestic snorting is terrible.
He paws in the valley, and rejoices in his strength;
He goesout and meets the weapons.
He laughes at fear and is not dismayed;
And he does not turn back from the sword.
The quiver rattles against him,
The flashing spear and javelin.
With shaking and rage he races over the ground,
And he does not stand still at the voice of the trumpet.
As often as the trumpet sound he says 'Aha!'
And he scents the battle from afar,
And the thunder of the captains and the war cry.


----------



## katieandduke

thanks guys


----------



## RegalCharm

hotreddun said:


> I don't think there are a lot of horse verses in the Bible...the *** took all the credit.:lol::lol:
> 
> There are tons of very beautiful horse verses in the Koran I believe.
> 
> "When God created the horse, he said to the magnificent creature: I have made thee as no other. All the treasures of the earth shall lie between thy eyes. Thou shalt cast thy enemies between thy hooves, but thou shalt carry my friends upon they back. Thy saddle shall be the seat of prayers to me. And though fly without any wings, and conquer without any sword." - Koran


 
this is the arabian horse that this is referring to


----------



## RegalCharm

here is a fine description of a war-horse in the book of Job-a book which some think to be the oldest in the world. It is in the thirty- ninth chapter. "Hast thou given the horse strength? Hast thou clothed his neck with thunder? Canst thou make him afraid as a grasshopper? The glory of his nostrils is terrible.

He paweth in the valley, and rejoiceth in his strength; he goeth on to meet the armed men. He mocketh at fear, and is not affrighted; neither turneth he back from the sword. The quiver rattleth against him; the glittering spear and the shield.

He swalloweth the ground with fierceness and rage: neither believeth he that it is the sound of the trumpet. He saith among the trumpets, Ha, ha; and he smelleth the battle afar off, the thunder of the captains and the shouting."

In the fifth chapter of Judges you will find this verse. "Then were the horse-hoofs broken by the means of the prancings, the prancings of their mighty ones." And it seems likely from this, that it was not the custom to shoe horses in those days, so that their hoofs were more easily broken.

They had horses in Egypt in very ancient times, as you will find if you read the first part of the book of Exodus. You will see there how the children of Israel escaped from Egypt, after they had been kept in hard bondage a great many years; and how when they had gone only a short distance, the wicked king Pharaoh went after them to try to get them back.

There was a great company of the Israelites, men, women and children; they had nothing to ride on, and had their flocks and herds with them, so that they could not go very fast. They took the course which God directed, and it brought them to the Red Sea, where there were neither boats nor bridges for them to go over.

Just then they heard that Pharaoh and his army were coming after them. Some came in chariots of war, and of these there were six hundred drawn by horses; and a great many more came on horseback.

Now what could these people do? If they went on, they would be drowned; and if they went back, or stayed where they were, they would fall into the hands of the Egyptians. God told them not to be afraid, for he would take care of them; so he divided the waters of the sea, and made a dry road for them to go through, while the water stood up like a wall on each side of them.

Then the Egyptians followed on, and God let the waters flow down upon them, so that they were all drowned. Think what a sight it must have been, when the chariots, and horses, and men, were all surrounded by that great, mighty water, and then sunk down one after another, so that they could be seen no more.

The children of Israel sang a psalm of praise after God had saved them in this wonderful manner, and these words are a part of it: "Sing ye to the Lord, for he hath triumphed gloriously; the horse and his rider hath he thrown into the sea."

In one of the last chapters in the Old Testament you will find these words, "In that day shall there be upon the bells of the horses, HOLINESS UNTO THE LORD." This speaks of a time which has not yet come, but for which christians are looking, when this world will not be wicked as it now is; but when every thing, even the bells of the horses, shall be holy unto the Lord.


*More Animals of the Bible: *The Ant - The ***, or Donkey - The Bear - The Bee - The Camel - The Dog - The Eagle - The Fox, or Jackal - The Goat - The Hart, and Hind - The Horse - The Ibex, or Wild Goat - The Jerboa, or Mouse - The Kite - The Leopard - The Lion - The Locust - The Mole - The NightHawk - The Ostrich - The Peacock - The Pelican - The Quail - The Raven - The Roe, or Gazelle - The Scorpion - The Sheep - The Stork - The Turtledove - The Unicorn - The Vulture - The Whale - The Wolf


----------



## mysandi

Here are a few where the strength of the horse is a reminder of the greater strength of God:

Psalm 33:16-18: The king is not saved by a mighty army; a warrior is not delivered by great strength. A horse is a false hope for victory; nor does it deliver anyone by its great strength. Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear Him, on those who hope for His lovingkindness.

Psalm 20:7 - Some boast in chariots and some in horses, But we will boast in the name of the Lord, our God.

Psalm 76:6 - At Your rebuke, O God of Jacob, Both rider and horse were cast into a deep sleep.

Horses were also used in sun worship by idolatrous kings in the temple at Jerusalem. During his reformation, King Josiah took this away. 2 Kings 23:11.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

mysandi said:


> Here are a few where the strength of the horse is a reminder of the greater strength of God:
> 
> Psalm 33:16-18: The king is not saved by a mighty army; a warrior is not delivered by great strength. A horse is a false hope for victory; nor does it deliver anyone by its great strength. Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear Him, on those who hope for His lovingkindness.
> 
> Psalm 20:7 - Some boast in chariots and some in horses, But we will boast in the name of the Lord, our God.
> 
> Psalm 76:6 - At Your rebuke, O God of Jacob, Both rider and horse were cast into a deep sleep.
> 
> Horses were also used in sun worship by idolatrous kings in the temple at Jerusalem. During his reformation, King Josiah took this away. 2 Kings 23:11.


Those are some beautiful verses... thanks for sharing!


----------



## mysandi

You're very welcome. It is always a huge encouragement to me when I find others who love the Bible too.


----------



## TheHorseMarine

Esther 6:9 then let the robe and horse be intrusted to one of the kings most noble princes. Let them robe the man the king delights to honor, and lead him on the horse through the city streets, proclaiming before him, "This is what is done for the man who delights to honor!"
Isaiah 63:13 who led them though the depths? Like the horse in open country, they did not stumble 
Zechariah 1:8 During the night I had a vision-and there before me was a man riding a red horse! He was standing amongst the myrtle trees in a ravine. behind him were red, brown and white horses. 
Rev 19:11-21 I saw heaven standing open and there before me was a white horse, whose rider is called Faithful and True. With justice he judges and makes war. His eyes are like blazing fire, and on his head are many crowns. He has a name written on him that no one knows but he himself. He is dressed in a robe dipped in blood, and his name is the Word of God. The armies of heaven were following him, riding on white horses and dressed in fine linen, white and clean. Out of his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations. "He will rule them with an iron scepter." He treads the winepress of the fury of the wrath of God Almighty. On his robe and on his thigh he has this name written: KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS. And I saw an angel standing in the sun, who cried in a loud voice to all the birds flying in midair, "Come, gather together for the great supper of God, so that you may eat the flesh of kings, generals, and mighty men, of horses and their riders, and the flesh of all people, free and slave, small and great." Then I saw the beast and the kings of the earth and their armies gathered together to make war against the rider on the horse and his army. But the beast was captured, and with him the false prophet who had performed the miraculous signs on his behalf. With these signs he had deluded those who had received the mark of the beast and worshiped his image. The two of them were thrown alive into the fiery lake of burning sulfur. The rest of them were killed with the sword that came out of the mouth of the rider on the horse, and all the birds gorged themselves on their flesh.


----------



## katieandduke

mysandi said:


> You're very welcome. It is always a huge encouragement to me when I find others who love the Bible too.


i also want to thank you.. there is one verse that says strength and power is in your hands. but i can think of the verse.. anybody have an idea?? thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## mysandi

katieandduke said:


> i also want to thank you.. there is one verse that says strength and power is in your hands. but i can think of the verse.. anybody have an idea?? thanks to all for sharing!


1 Chronicles 29:11-12:


Yours, O LORD, is the greatness and the power 
and the glory and the majesty and the splendor, 
for everything in heaven and earth is Yours. 
Yours, O LORD, is the kingdom; 
You are exalted as head over all. 

Wealth and honor come from You; 
You are the ruler of all things. 
In Your hands are strength and power 
to exalt and give strength to all.


----------



## katieandduke

mysandi said:


> 1 Chronicles 29:11-12:
> 
> 
> Yours, O LORD, is the greatness and the power
> and the glory and the majesty and the splendor,
> for everything in heaven and earth is Yours.
> Yours, O LORD, is the kingdom;
> You are exalted as head over all.
> 
> Wealth and honor come from You;
> You are the ruler of all things.
> In Your hands are strength and power
> to exalt and give strength to all.


yes!!!!!!!thank you so much!!!


----------



## Brumby

mysandi said:


> You're very welcome. It is always a huge encouragement to me when I find others who love the Bible too.


 
I agree! A huge encouragement.


----------



## scottyburford

*Jesus: The Ultimate Horseman*

I think this is one of the best horse-related verses:

"And I saw heaven opened, and behold a white horse; and he that sat upon him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he doth judge and make war." -- Revelation 19:11

Woot woot! King Jesus is also THE Cowboy. What a Man! Somebody cue "The Lord of the Rings" soundtrack. ;P


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Psalm 33:17 King James Version (KJV)17 An horse is a vain thing for safety: neither shall he deliver any by his great strength


I remember seeing this one over a barn door long ago. 


I also remember an old preacher remonstrating against us teen boys with our long hair. I don't recall the verse, but it described the death of Absalom after a battle with King David. Absalom had tried to escape through a forest on his mule. His long hair was caught in the branches. He was found there and killed by David's officers.


That didn't inspire me to cut my hair. Only to remember not to gallop through the forest on a mule. 
*
*


----------



## Joel Reiter

Some favorites that haven't been mentioned:

Jeremiah 8:16
The snorting of the enemy’s horses is heard from Dan; at the neighing of their stallions the whole land trembles.

Habakkuk 1:8-9
Their horses are swifter than leopards, fiercer than wolves at dusk.
Their cavalry gallops headlong; their horsemen come from afar.
They fly like an eagle swooping to devour; they all come intent on violence.
Their hordes advance like a desert wind and gather prisoners like sand.

Proverbs 21:30-31
There is no wisdom, no insight, no plan that can succeed against the Lord.
The horse is made ready for the day of battle, but victory rests with the Lord.


----------

